# Monster Trout From Big Lake



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

Last week we had Brian Ko down, who works for FTU at the Katy Fwy location. He brought friends Lou Nuwfers, Joe Pena, and Jason Bennet along in search of some of the big trout Calcasieu is famous for. It was 35 degrees as we left camp and I had to scrape ice off of the windshield.

When we made it to our shoreline there was not a mullet or bait fish in sight. The bait had been there recently, although. The water temperature was a frigid 51 degrees. We then jumped out of the boat and began our wade down the shoreline. It had a shell and mud mix with toehead mounds.

We then walked into a school of large trout trying to stay warm and wanting Corky Broken-Backs and Fatboys for breakfast. We caught and released approx 25 trout over 5 lbs, and 4 over 8 lbs. Brian Ko had big fish with a 30 1/8 inch toad that pulled the boga to almost 9 1/2 lbs. What a trip to remember !!! Broken-Backs will be at Fishing Toms Booth at the Houston Boat Show All trout were tagged an released... www.tidelinechartersllc.com


----------

